# Odd wheels on trailer



## Vader809 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm going to need to replace my tires,I would like to replace the wheels too.The issue I have is there are bolts instead of lug nuts, and each wheel has two sizes of bolts. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 18, 2015)

Are the bolts themselves different sizes or just the head of the bolt a different size? I have seen lug bolts that have a taper on the bottom of the head to center the wheel. I see in your pictures it seems you may have some standard grade 5 bolts on there. They may not be the correct ones for that application.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 18, 2015)

I just bought a 1958 Gator Tilt trailer with the same issue.
but, both hubs were frozen solid so I replaced them with new 4 lug hubs.
that way, you can still keep the same rims that accept the Baby Moon hubcaps.
I got my hubs from NAPA for $50.00 each. I have seen them on e-bay for cheaper
if you're not in a hurry, that may be your Plan "B".

I also noticed that when removing the original bolts from the hub, they were EXTREMELY tight.
like they were cross threaded or something, but, did not appear to be.
That alone would be worth changing the hubs if it takes forEVER to remove just one bolt.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks guy's, the heads are a different size and tapered.I'll check Napa.Now I need to find step insert for these retro fenders.I would love to put some baby moons on them.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 18, 2015)

wow - love those fenders !!
I was cruising vintage boat websites last night and ran across some interesting
trailers. What you have is a 1950s Tee Nee trailer. You can probably find the step pad
for the fenders with a little diligence. YouTube has some Tee Nee videos you may find interesting.
I found some stainless Baby Moons on e-bay.....https://www.ebay.com/itm/400964105785?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


as you can see, after sitting for 35 years, they are not really salvageable. (cheaply).
unless, I decide to sand them down smooth with a lot of filler primer and paint accordingly.
I strongly suggest you hang onto those rims if you decide to go modern.
You never know if you may want to go for the full vintage look in the future with the moons.
Good Luck !!


here are pics off the innerweb of what your wheels should look like after you fix them up.












.


----------



## Skiffing (Aug 19, 2015)

Vader809 said:


> I'm going to need to replace my tires,I would like to replace the wheels too.The issue I have is there are bolts instead of lug nuts, and each wheel has two sizes of bolts. Any suggestions would be helpful.



I found replacement bolts at a marina. Hardware stores didn't have them.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 19, 2015)

I love that yellow, underneath the black paint is old oxidized yellow,I am beginning to think that was the original color. I had planned on keeping the wheels as you say vintage is a good look!


----------



## Johnny (Aug 19, 2015)

If you can get the issue of your hubs taken care of,
you can keep the vintage rims and put on new rubber.
I am having mine done today for $95.00 for the pair
and they will be road worthy up to 65mph.
As said before, you must forego the Bearing Buddies if you
revert to the Baby Moon hubcaps. You can get new bearing caps
at most auto stores if your old ones are questionable.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 19, 2015)

I took one look and knew the bearing buddies would not fit under baby moons, since this is my only boat and trailer, I may just do the fenders for now. I plan on doing a lot of fishing this fall. I missed fishing until now, unless I have my last surgery soon, but I don't think that will happen anytime soon especially with a court trial involved. Any way I think the fenders are in good shape and won't need much prep before painting. You gave me another worthwhile project by identifying the trailer for me, Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 19, 2015)

LOVE those whitewalls! Man, that looks like something I would do, LOL!


----------

